# SF Twilight Criterium - Sat. Sept. 13



## mtndiva (Aug 1, 2006)

*PROFESSIONAL CYCLING RETURNS TO SAN FRANCISCO

Fans Will Line Union and Fillmore Streets to Watch Unique Twilight Race*

*San Francisco, Calif. (Sept. 3, 2008) –* San Francisco’s hills will once again be the focus of a major professional bicycle race when the San Francisco Twilight Criterium takes place Saturday, Sept. 13. More than 400 of the best male and female cyclists in the country will line up as the sun sets over the Golden Gate Bridge. 

“This is the race that San Francisco cycling fans have been waiting for – a world-class, high-energy affair that showcases the beauty and thrill of the sport,” said race organizer Ryan Dawkins of Project Sport, LLC. “No city in America offers a more scenic course or a more animated crowd of cheering, cowbell-ringing fans and partygoers.”

The six-tenths-of-a-mile course around Cow Hollow provides the perfect setting for maximum drama and spectator entertainment. San Francisco’s Union Streets and Fillmore Streets will be transformed, as professional cyclists circle an eight-block course up to 60 times – almost once a minute. A fast plunge down Fillmore Street, technically tricky corners and a false flat around the final turn means fantastic viewing points on almost every corner.

The star cyclists in the peloton – Olympians, national champions, and series leaders – will be called to the line first and set the scene for an adrenalin-laced evening. An athlete village will offer the opportunity for fans to walk up to the riders and get autographs minutes before the races – something virtually unheard of in any professional sport. 

“We are very pleased to host this exciting race after the incredible display of athleticism and sportsmanship at the Beijing Olympics,” said Mayor Gavin Newsom. “It is very important to support an event like this, which allows members of our local community to compete against the best professional racers in the country, and inspires our youngest to participate in sports and group activities.” 

One of the evening’s highlights will be the kids race at 6 p.m. for ages three to 12. Children are invited to sign up that night to race, either a short stretch of the course (ages three to six) or a few laps of the course (ages seven to 12). The event is free and all children will earn a prize.

The San Francisco Twilight Criterium is the 10th race in an annual, national race series called USA CRITS, which has brought criterium racing into the national spotlight. With the last chance for overall contenders to make a move for the final podium in Las Vegas later this month, team strategy and risk-taking in San Francisco promises to be on display.

For more information on the San Francisco Twilight Criterium, visit www.sftwilight.com.

###



*
FOR MORE INFORMATION: http://www.sftwilight.com/*

About the San Francisco Twilight Criterium
The San Francisco Twilight Criterium signals the return of professional cycling to San Francisco, Calif. with a criterium race circling an eight-block stretch of the popular neighborhood of Cow Hollow, a stone’s throw from the Golden Gate Bridge. Professional women race at 6:40 p.m. and men at 8 p.m. The event is free, and includes kids’ races and a pro athlete village where spectators can collect signatures of their favorite racers. The San Francisco Twilight Criterium is part of the USA CRITS series and owned by Project Sport, LLC, in San Francisco. 

About Project Sport, LLC

Project Sport, based in San Francisco, is a specialized sports management and marketing firm focusing on the running and cycling community. They own and operate numerous events including the US Race Series, Carrera de San Rafael and the San Francisco Twilight Criterium, and over the last seven years, have produced events in Atlanta, Napa Valley, Colorado, San Francisco & Idaho. Project Sport also manages the McGuire Cycling Team. For more information, visit www.projectsport.com. 

About USA CRITS

USA CRITS National Criterium Series has been developed to feature a brand of cycling unique to the United States, the criterium. Criteriums are historically run on short laps through city streets. They offer spectators the opportunity to watch Olympians, world and national champions up-close as they ride at top speed. This has made the criterium format the most spectator-friendly form of cycling entertainment. Events on the USA CRITS series have the ideals that have made criterium racing an American legacy: Challenging courses that showcase arts and entertainment districts; a large and energized base of spectators; broad community support; and strong marketing opportunities for sponsors. For more information, visit www.usacrits.com.


----------



## mtndiva (Aug 1, 2006)

*Who is Racing*

*OLYMPIANS HIGHLIGHT STRONG FIELD OF CHAMPIONS AT SAN FRANCISCO TWILIGHT CRITERIUM 

San Francisco, Calif. (Sept. 10, 2008) –* When the start gun fires at the inaugural San Francisco Twilight Criterium on Sept. 13, it will unleash some of the most powerful racers on the continent onto Union and Fillmore Streets.

In the pro women’s race, Webcor Cycling Team has lined up its best talent for the challenge, including two Olympians and national champions. 

Two-time Olympian and 2004 National U.S. Time Trial Champion Christine Thorburn (Sunnyvale, Calif.) who placed 5th in this summer’s Olympic Time Trial, will make the San Francisco Twilight one of her last races before she retires at the end of September to concentrate on her “other” full-time career as a rheumatologist. 

Teammate Gina Grain (Vancouver, British Columbia), a member of the Canadian Olympic Team, 2007 Canadian National Road Champion and 2008 U.S. Open Track Omnium Champion, will join Thorburn, along with Beverly Harper (Woodside, Calif.), Janel Holcomb (San Diego, Calif.) and Karen Brems (Redwood City, Calif.).

According to Andy Ball, president of Webcor Builders and owner of Webcor Cycling Team, the team is thrilled at the prospect of racing on their home turf and reviving a time when more people came to watch cycling than baseball or football. 

“This is a great opportunity for our women’s professional team to race in front of locals,” said Ball. “The number of people who came to the San Francisco Grand Prix a few years ago was just amazing, so we expect the San Francisco Twilight to be a big draw too.” 

The start line for the men’s race will also have its share of stars, including 2008 National Criterium Champion Ken Hanson (California Giant/Specialized) of San Luis Obispo, Calif., 2008 Northern California/Nevada Criterium Champion Jesse Mendonca (Adobe/HDR) of Mountain View, Calif. and Jonathan Cantwell (Jittery Joe’s) of Queensland, Australia, who just won the overall at the 2008 International Cycling Classic, also called “Superweek”. 

The next-to-last race in the USA CRITS series promises aggressive racing and team tactics as series leaders¬ – Kelly Benjamin (Cheerwine) of Kansas City, Miss. and Yosvany Falcon (TOSHIBA-Santo) of Pinar de Rio, Cuba - defend their leads. Racers will also be fighting for a piece of the $15,000 cash purse. 

The overall series winner will have the most points earned by the number of laps led, placement in a special mid-race “prime” lap during each race, and the racer’s finish in each race. The final race in the series will be held in Las Vegas, Nev. on Sept. 25.

“San Francisco is a feather in the cap for the USA CRITS series,” said Chad Andrews, race commentator and president of Totalcyclist.com. “If all the teams bring their best riders, it’s going to be a smackdown!” 

For more information on the San Francisco Twilight Criterium, visit www.sftwilight.com.

###


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Is a start list available anywhere?


----------



## mtndiva (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi, 

I do not believe a start list will be published. So you'll have to come to the race!


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Should be an awesome race to check out..


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Should be an awesome race to check out..


 Heck, I even thought the Flash intro on the site was cool.  I might check it out.

Women Pro start time: 6:40 PM
Men Pro start time: 8:00 PM


----------

